# Mahindra 4510 Glow Plugs



## BDNPQ (Oct 20, 2015)

I purchased a Mahindra 4510 with 250 hours on it a couple of months ago and just now realized that when I turn the key counterclockwise to activate the Glow Plugs, I hear a clicking under the hood but the Glow Plug light on the instrument panel does not light up and the Glow Plugs do not heat up. I had a tractor mechanic come by today and he said he checked bulbs in the instrument panel and confirmed the bulbs are good. 

He is not very familiar with Mahindra tractors and only new a few basic things that he could check for. Since he could not find the problem in the obvious places he did not want to risk shorting something out so he discontinued his search.

Do anybody have any experience with this problem of have any recommendations on where to start looking?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy BDNPQ,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Where to start looking? I would try to find the source of the "click" when you turn the switch to glow plug heat. Probably a relay that provides power to the glow plugs when energized. You should also be able to trace wires to it. Check it out.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There is also a timer associated with the glow plug heat time. Limits glow plug heating time to about 10 seconds. This timer could be the problem.


----------



## BDNPQ (Oct 20, 2015)

i ordered and replaced the Timer / Relay. This did not change anything. i drove my tractor over to a friend's shop (about 2 miles on semi rough road). When i arrived I turned the key counterclockwise and the glow plug indicator illuminated. I was able to repeat this situation about 3 times, and then it stopped illuminating. Although i still hear a a clicking sound under the hood when i turn the ignition counterclockwise the glow plug indicator does not illuminate. 
Does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Sounds like you have an intermittent connection. I would start checking/cleaning connections in the glow plug circuit. Especially ground connections. Finding an intermittent can be challenging.


----------

